# How to color-match concrete repair + questions



## garykerr (Mar 6, 2014)

You need to to install properly RCC method using to a better choice and safe own home.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

what is ' RCC ' - other than ' roller-compacted concrete ' ? a good guy can come close to the original conc's color but unlikely for the avg diy'er,,, you COULD have sher-wms mix up some wtr-based pigment, add it to the mix water, THEN use it to mix the conc


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

garykerr said:


> You need to to install properly RCC method using to a better choice and safe own home.


Het that's great information! Now how about you translate it into English for those of us that don't understand gobble-de-****.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

stadry said:


> what is ' RCC ' - other than ' roller-compacted concrete ' ?


I was thinking that same thing. 

As far as matching color on old concrete, it's tough. A good pressure washing of the old stuff will help, since a lot of discoloration is caused by dirt and mold and crap on the concrete. Then, grab some coloring and some bags and do some experimenting.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

generally speaking, conc repairs DO stand out like sore thumbs,,, just painting small areas on your house using paint that doesn't quite match in color would be a good example of the same thing :furious:

usually, if its that important, we'll make whatever repairs are necessary then overlay the whole area w/polymer-modified white cement materials containing just enough pigment to appear ' concrete ' in color,,, eg, up nawth, conc's grey - down here, its tan - go figure


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

"usually, if its that important, we'll make whatever repairs are necessary then overlay the whole area w/polymer-modified white materials containing just enough pigment to appear ' concrete ' in color,,, eg, up nawth, conc's grey - down here, its tan - go figure "



Can you expound on that concrete color a little further.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

i guess,,, conc takes on the color of its ingredients, yes ? down here the sands ( fine aggregate ) are tan in color which's why most conc is tan,,, up north, its more likely to be grey-ish,,, eg, never saw any tan conc in noo yawk city :no: izzat far enough, woody ? :huh:


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

stadry said:


> i guess,,, conc takes on the color of its ingredients, yes ? down here the sands ( fine aggregate ) are tan in color which's why most conc is tan,,, up north, its more likely to be grey-ish,,, eg, never saw any tan conc in noo yawk city :no: izzat far enough, woody ? :huh:


 
Yeah I guess so, what I was wondering was why I've never seen this "tan" concrete while passing through Jawja, maybe a regional thing????


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Keep in mind that concrete changes in color as it cures, which take a long time. You can hit the color right for the first month, but it will be different later on and change even more. Different brands of cement are different colors.

Some pigments (especially blacks) are not really permanent due to fact they are just soot/carbon black and not real pigments that stain. Most brown/tan pigments available to DIYers and contractors do contain some blacks to darker them up a little.

Dick


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

originally from upstate gnu yawk where conc's greyish,,, my d/w in atl's tan,,,


----------

